# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Ende Mrz: warmer Surfspot ohne blde Anmache...

## anna32

Hi,
ich suche fr Ende Mrz einen warmen, windigen Surfspot, wo man als alleinreisende/-surfende Frau nicht dauernd angebaggert wird (also eher nciht gypten), soll aber auch nicht zu weit weg sein, da ich nur 1 Woche Urlaub habe. hat jemand eine Idee?
Wre echt klasse! Danke, Anna

----------


## giraffee

Weiss zwar nicht, was du kannst, aber Tarifa fand ich letztes Jahr prima.. Hatten richtig warmes Wetter, guten Wind und dumm angemacht wurde ich auch nicht..

----------


## Knoppers

Kann mich nur anschliessen.... Bin jetzt die letzten 4 Jahre immer ber Ostern in Tarifa, hatte nur ein mal weniger Glck mit Wind und Wetter, ansonsten Top und super entspannte Leute!

Werde auch dieses Jahr vom 16 Mrz bis irgendwann im April da sein!

Gre von der Kste

Bjarne A.

----------


## anna32

erstmal vielen dank fr den Tip!

----------


## tmodell

also ich kann nur leucate empfehlen !!!

----------


## Toni

ja leucate rockt : )

----------


## der Knochendr.

Biste mobil oder gehts eher um ein festes Quartir?
Mobil htte ich ein paar Tips zum entspannten surfen und chillen wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Gru

----------


## anna32

festers Quartier wr schon nicht schlecht, in so nem kl. Polo mit Surfzeug bernachten ist etwas eng ;-)
Was fr Tips hast Du denn?
Gru,Anna

----------


## frau m

hehe... wobei, der polo eigentlich ganz gemuetlich ist... wenn man nich gerade 1.80m gross ist  :Wink:  
find ich uebrigens klasse, dass du auch allein losfaehrst... hoert man ja nich oft!!

gruss, wiebke

----------


## der Knochendr.

Na ich htte ein paar ganz nette Spots fr einsame Herzen ohne Stress. Aber alles mit im Auto schlafen und leben. Soll heien da gibt es keine Hotels und keine Appartements. Also ist schon ein bichen einsam. Dafr aber extrem entspannt. Welle und Flachwasser je nach dem. Gru der Knochendr.

----------


## anna32

bin aber 1,82m gro....

----------


## anna32

und mit Hotel o..? Wie gesagt, 182cm, kleiner Polo....

----------


## der Knochendr.

Na da mu ich passen. sorry. Sprinter und 170. Trozdem viel Spass

----------


## magic

Hallo!

Also meiner Meinung nach wrst Du dann trotzdem mit gypten ganz gut dabei. Kommt halt ein bissl darauf an, wo Du dann genau hinfhrst und was Du vor Ort unternimmst:

In Safaga solltest Du von unliebsamen Anmachen grtenteils verschont bleiben, dafr sind halt auch die Alternativen begrenzt, falls Du mal nicht surfen willst. Kann aber die Club Mistral-Station da echt empfehlen.
Soma Bay drfte hnlich sein, da bist Du aber noch etwas weiter ab vom Schu. Dafr scheint der Spot echt gut zu sein.

Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast etwas weiter zu fliegen: El Yaque auf Isla Margarita
Dazu kann ich nur sagen: if paradise is half as nice...

Viele Gre
magic

----------


## Lionritter

> also ich kann nur leucate empfehlen !!!



Und ich kann mich da nur anschlieen.
Mit etwas Glck ist es Ende Mrz auch schon sommerlich warm da unten.
Habe aber gehrt, dass der Wind im April sicherer ist.

----------


## giraffee

> Und ich kann mich da nur anschlieen.
> Mit etwas Glck ist es Ende Mrz auch schon sommerlich warm da unten.
> Habe aber gehrt, dass der Wind im April sicherer ist.



Kann aber auch sein, dass es im Mrz noch fast schneit.. wie vor 2 oder 3 Jahren..

----------


## Doktor_Chaos

Tarifa ist gut, Leucate geht so, kann schon mal eng vor allem im Etang und dann gibt es dort ja auch noch das Gras (vielleicht zu der Zeit nicht ganz so schlimm), karpathos oder fuerte, da gibt es auch eine gute Statistik, allerdings ist das im Mrz nicht so sicher (aber meineserachtens ist gypten zu der Zeit auch nicht so windsicher, war schon mal im Mrz dort).

----------


## bk69

ja, tarifa ist immer wieder spitze. wind ohne ende, relaxte stimmung, ausser surfern praktisch keine touris (anders als z.b. auf den kanaren) daher noch relativ ursprnglich, schner alter ortskern, kaum nightlife im mrz, langer strand, gute chiringuitos (strandbars), wenn man will kann man gerade alleine z. b. super vormittags einen sprachkurs machen, dabei nette leute - meist surfer - kennenlernen und ab mittags surfen (das wre mein tip, habe ich mal gemacht und selten soviel aus einem urlaub mitgenommen) ein "kleiner polo" vor ort ist ein muss, da die surfspots ca. 0 - 10km vom ortskern entfernt sind.

allerdings: bei einer woche msstest du bei zwei tagen hinfahrt nach drei tagen am ort wieder nach hause...;-) . schade, wird wohl nichts, am besten einfach lnger urlaub nehmen, fr tarifa lege ich jedenfalls meine hand ins feuer!!!

ehrlich gesagt: 1 woche im mrz, warm + windig ist nicht so leicht zu finden. kanaren vielleicht, war letztens auf lanzarote, aber richtig schn ist es dort nicht - touriinsel. frankreich ist auch schon zu weit mit dem auto. gypten etc. ist fr alleinreisende frauen sicherlich der alptraum, ausserdem will man ja auch gerne lebend wieder nach hause.

mir fllt gerade nicht mehr ein.

gruss, boris

----------


## anna32

also doch dicken Neo und Fehmarn....vielleicht habe ich ja Glck mit dem Wetter, wenn es so warm wird wie im november06 ist es ja o.k. ;-) ...........

----------


## anna32

war jetzt doch auf Fehmarn, und es war suuuper! Nur blauer Himmel, Sonne, nicht wirklich kalt, und 7 von 8 Tagen Wind  :Happy:  !!!!

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Jou, das war schon schn hier oben, besonders, dass es auch noch mit Wind nicht allzu kalt (tagsber) wurde. Bischen Glck gehrt dazu!

Dezeit ist seit 2 Tagen nur noch schnes Wetter ohne Wind, das kann man aber auch mal gut haben!

werner

----------


## anna32

na dann seht mal zu, da ihr bis Himmelfahrt wieder Wind herbekommt da oben, sonst bleib ich nmlich in Mittelhessen ;-)

----------

